# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielinga (Soest)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielinga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Lange Brink, Praktijk Oudshoorn, Soest

Adres: Lange Brinkweg 63-A, Soest

Website: www.delangebrink.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielinga*

----------

